# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de Valdecabrera

## sergi1907

Cerca de la localidad de Peñalba, en Huesca, se encuentra este pequeño embalse del que no he encontrado ningún dato en la red. Como podréis ver su capacidad es escasa y por la vegetación que hay en la presa este debe ser el nivel habitual.

La presa








Hay dos tuberías que cogen el agua del embalse y cruzan la presa








Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se puede ver la tubería








El aliviadero, no sé si se habrá utilizado alguna vez, hay que tener en cuenta que este embalse está en los Monegros, una comarca muy seca.








Sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Y para acabar os dejo unas fotos de mis acompañantes de ayer, que pacientemente colaboraron a quitar otro nunca del foro






Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Eso es como hay que hacer las cosas, Sergi, mezclar el "trabajo" con el placer...es decir , realizar un fantástico reportaje y ...tener ese grato momento para merendar tranquilamente. Otro embalse más del que ya contamos con sus imágenes.

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el reportaje sergi1907, y por esos pequeños que tanta afición les has inculcado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Sin ninguna duda, esa es la mayor cultura por el medio ambiente que se le puede inculcar a los pequeños. Al ver las imágenes, me han recordado mis tiempos de niñez cuando pasábamos todos los días en el campo, era raro el día que mi padre y yo no íbamos al campo, ya fuese a pescar, a coger espárragos, cardillos, hasta a por bellotas... qué tiempos aquellos.

Como he dicho anteriormente, esa es la mayor cultura por el medio ambiente que se puede inculcar a nadie, pasar el día en el campo rodeado de naturaleza en estado puro. Hoy en día, a este paso, con tanto ordenador, con tanta play-station y tantos cacharros, eso está echado a perder. Me acuerdo que cuando no tenía nada de eso, todos los días tenía unas ganas locas de llegar a casa del colegio, comer, e irme al campo. Y los pocos días que no me iba con mi padre, cogía la bicicleta y pasaba toda la tarde dando vueltas por el campo, casi siempre cerca del río. Anda que no le hice kilómetros por el campo a mi antigua motoreta, jeje.

Gran reportaje Sergi  :Smile:

----------

